# Tradimento??



## Tradito? (29 Giugno 2014)

Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
Vabbe' ho pensato, li usera' per rinfrescare i ragazzi che hanno fatto sport.
Quand'e' tornata le ho chiesto a cosa le servivano ma lei mi ha detto che aveva raccolto quelli secchi per buttarli. Ha negato della bustina.
La cosa mi puzza perche' lei era andata apposta a prenderli, aspettando che si liberasse il bagno ed appena entrata e' andata verso il cassetto e li ha presi.
C'e' da dire che nel periodo precedente avevo notato giri strani di fazzolettini ed ero gia' sospettoso, avrei giurato che si era chiusa nel bagno per prenderli ed infatti e' stata la prima e unica cosa che ha fatto. Poi non erano secchi, al massimo il primo, non i 5 o 6 che ha preso.
Molto molto insospettito l'ho spiata di nuovo e prima di farsi la doccia lei ha iniziato a leccarsi le dita, presumibilmente dopo essersi toccata (era di spalle), svelando una sua parte "porca" che non conoscevo.
Mi chiedo sono solo film oppure il tradimento c'e'?
Da allora non dormo, non mangio e sono uno straccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...


Tutto per dei fazzolettini? Altri sintomi ?


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2014)

Fonzies! Se non ti lecchi le dita godi solo a metà! :mrgreen:

Chiedo scusa, ma non ti sembra una bella paranoia?!


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...



Ciao

mah, bastava che si comprasse un sacchettino 
di questi fazzolettini e se le tenesse nella borsa. 
E forse ... si sta solo scoprendo ... 

Questo tuo probabile film, ha altri elementi?


sienne


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

:rotfl:ū


----------



## Tradito? (29 Giugno 2014)

Si forse e' una paranoia. Per questo ho scritto su questo forum, non voglio dirlo a nessuno che conosco.
Pero' non riesco a trovare spiegazioni, soprattutto la sua fa acqua da tutte le parti.
Sintomi? Principalmente il rapporto che va male e il suo comportamento nei miei confronti.


----------



## Tradito? (29 Giugno 2014)

Ciao sienne Elementi veri e propri no, se lo fa e' molto accorta.
I fazzolettini li aveva in un'altra borsa.  Che vuoi dire con si sta scoprendo?
Disincantata potresti spiegarti meglio?
Grazie delle risposte ) ho proprio bisogno di scambiare idee con qualcuno


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao sienne Elementi veri e propri no, se lo fa e' molto accorta.
> I fazzolettini li aveva in un'altra borsa.  Che vuoi dire con si sta scoprendo?
> Disincantata potresti spiegarti meglio?
> Grazie delle risposte ) ho proprio bisogno di scambiare idee con qualcuno


Ciao patacca lunare,svegliati,la mia ex amante  fusavacon il marito.dopo,e io intanto...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si forse e' una paranoia. Per questo ho scritto su questo forum, non voglio dirlo a nessuno che conosco.
> Pero' non riesco a trovare spiegazioni, soprattutto la sua fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Sintomi? Principalmente il rapporto che va male e il suo comportamento nei miei confronti.


A grandi linee che tipo di comportamento ha con te ?


----------



## Tradito? (29 Giugno 2014)

Certo che mi riempite di appellativi, fonzie e vabbe' ma patacca lunare?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao patacca lunare,svegliati,la mia ex amante  fusavacon il marito.dopo,e io intanto...



Dove sei stato?


----------



## lolapal (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto. 
Sinceramente non riesco a capire... messa così sembrano tue paranoie... forse servirebbe qualche elemento in più.
Possibile che non mangi e non dormi per via dei fazzolettini e del fatto che lei "presumibilmente" potrebbe essere anche un po' porca?
Mah...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :rotfl:ū




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (29 Giugno 2014)

Va a periodi, a volte stima bassa e critica continua, indifferenza ....poco sesso, a volte va meglio anche come intimita' com'era proprio in questo periodo fino al 27. In ogni caso il mio e' un classico caso da divorzio ma sto resistendo per i figli principalmente e perche' nonostante tutto la amo oltre che per problemi economici.
Nonostante cio' devo sapere, perche' posso sopportare il suo brutto carattere ma se a cio' si aggiungono le corna dovrei prenderne atto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo che mi riempite di appellativi, fonzie e vabbe' ma *patacca lunare*?



non fare caso a lui, è romagnolo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao patacca lunare,svegliati,la mia ex amante  fusavacon il marito.dopo,e io intanto...


ma la morale di questo messaggio quale sarebbe? cosa c'entra con i fazzolettini?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Giugno 2014)

Ma sei preoccupato che ti finisce i fazzolettini?


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma sei preoccupato che ti finisce i fazzolettini?


Ciao stellina, guarda che ho risposto ho scritto la mia storia nel cofessionale, ciao.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2014)

_a_


contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove sei stato?


A lavorare amico Conte,e ti diro',nn ne posso piu',siamo al capolinea?Trento docet,


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> _a_
> 
> A lavorare amico Conte,e ti diro',nn ne posso piu',siamo al capolinea?Trento docet,


Cosa docet?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao stellina, guarda che ho risposto ho scritto la mia storia nel cofessionale, ciao.


Ah! Corro a leggerla! Ho avuto un fine settimana movimentato e sono stata un pò assente!  come va? Ps corro nell'altro thread!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Va a periodi, a volte stima bassa e critica continua, indifferenza ....poco sesso, a volte va meglio anche come intimita' com'era proprio in questo periodo fino al 27. In ogni caso il mio e' un classico caso da divorzio ma sto resistendo per i figli principalmente e perche' nonostante tutto la amo oltre che per problemi economici.
> Nonostante cio' devo sapere, perche' posso sopportare il suo brutto carattere ma se a cio' si aggiungono le corna dovrei prenderne atto.


ma secondo te prende i fazzolettini perché prima di andare a prendere i bambini dopo lo sport si fa una sveltina in macchina con qualcuno e dopo si vuole pulire? O per cosa?


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao sienne Elementi veri e propri no, se lo fa e' molto accorta.
> I fazzolettini li aveva in un'altra borsa.  Che vuoi dire con si sta scoprendo?
> Disincantata potresti spiegarti meglio?
> Grazie delle risposte ) ho proprio bisogno di scambiare idee con qualcuno


Che mi sembra assurdo una abbia bisogno di fazzolettini umidi x tradire.....e che tu la segua in bagno o conti i fazzolettini....poi dopo una discussione e con i figli da prendere a scuola una tradisce guardando l'orologio?

In auto?

Perche' se andasse a casa o in albergo le servirebbe altro.

Piuttosto non si e' meravigliata per le tue domande su innocui fazzolettini?

Tra l'altro potrebbe usarne di morbido cotone o scottex  o non lavarsi o pulirsi per il piacere di sentire ancora  suo l'altro non credi?

Per me sei solo ossessuonato.

Perche' litigate spesso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...



ma ti turba che si tocchi? guarda che non è una cosa porca, è abbastanza normale


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma ti turba che si tocchi? guarda che non è una cosa porca, è abbastanza normale


Ehm...mi perdoni miss Kruczynsky... non vorrei rompere un velo ma ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, anche da donne, mi sa che c'è un po' di omertà su questo argomento...ma a voi donne capita spesso?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Non so se mi lascia basita di più la storia dei fazzoletti o il pensiero che una donna che si tocchi sia porca


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ehm...mi perdoni miss Kruczynsky... non vorrei rompere un velo ma ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, anche da donne, mi sa che c'è un po' di omertà su questo argomento...ma a voi donne capita spesso?


Io vado a periodi. A volte spesso, altre volte passo anche dei mesi senza... dipende dall'umore più che altro.


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se mi lascia basita di più la storia dei fazzoletti o il pensiero che una donna che si tocchi sia porca


Ecco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se mi lascia basita di più la storia dei fazzoletti o il pensiero che una donna che si tocchi sia porca


bella Farfallona porcellona!!!


dove hai messo i fazzoletti? eh?


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io vado a periodi. A volte spesso, altre volte passo anche dei mesi senza... dipende dall'umore più che altro.


Grazie per le spiegazioni, un giorno aprirò un 3d sull'argomento per sentire il parere anche delle altre forumine.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> bella Farfallona porcellona!!!
> 
> 
> dove hai messo i fazzoletti? eh?


Sempre tenuti in auto


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Si' pensavo all'auto. Forse mi sono fatto veramente un film.
Sicuro lo era all'inizio quando mi sono detto sta aspettando davanti al bagno perche' le servono i fazzolettini. 
Poi lei li ha presi davvero e di nascosto. poi mi ha mentito, bastava dicesse che le servivano per pulirsi, non c'era niente di male Invece di inventarsi di volerli buttare perche' secchi. Perche' con tutta la sua ossessione per la pulizia non e' tipa da aspettare 5 min davanti al bagno per liberarsi di alcuni fazzolettini secchi, da un pacco abbandonato in un cassetto.
La stessa pulizia per cui all'epoca del fidanzamento non mancavano mai i fazzolettini umidi nell'auto.
E riguardo al sapore dell'altro mi e'sembrato proprio quello che ha assaporato dalle dita quando e' tornata, prima di farsi la doccia.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si' pensavo all'auto. Forse mi sono fatto veramente un film.
> Sicuro lo era all'inizio quando mi sono detto sta aspettando davanti al bagno perche' le servono i fazzolettini.
> Poi lei li ha presi davvero e di nascosto. poi mi ha mentito, bastava dicesse che le servivano per pulirsi, non c'era niente di male Invece di inventarsi di volerli buttare perche' secchi. Perche' con tutta la sua ossessione per la pulizia non e' tipa da aspettare 5 min davanti al bagno per liberarsi di alcuni fazzolettini secchi, da un pacco abbandonato in un cassetto.
> La stessa pulizia per cui all'epoca del fidanzamento non mancavano mai i fazzolettini umidi nell'auto.
> E riguardo al sapore dell'altro mi e'sembrato proprio quello che ha assaporato dalle dita quando e' tornata, prima di farsi la doccia.


sembra quasi che lo speri che ti tradisca


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

@farfalla penso che una donna che si tocchi sia cosa normale e naturale


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> @farfalla penso che una donna che si tocchi sia cosa normale e naturale


E allora perchè hai parlato del suo lato da porca?
Comunque mi sembra davvero ci sia poco per pensare a un tradimento.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

@perplesso non e' cosi' sto soffrendo molto. Oggi non riuscivo a guardarla in faccia.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

C'e' qualcuno dalla mia parte?


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si' pensavo all'auto. Forse mi sono fatto veramente un film.
> Sicuro lo era all'inizio quando mi sono detto sta aspettando davanti al bagno perche' le servono i fazzolettini.
> Poi lei li ha presi davvero e di nascosto. poi mi ha mentito, bastava dicesse che le servivano per pulirsi, non c'era niente di male Invece di inventarsi di volerli buttare perche' secchi. Perche' con tutta la sua ossessione per la pulizia non e' tipa da aspettare 5 min davanti al bagno per liberarsi di alcuni fazzolettini secchi, da un pacco abbandonato in un cassetto.
> La stessa pulizia per cui all'epoca del fidanzamento non mancavano mai i fazzolettini umidi nell'auto.
> E riguardo al sapore dell'altro mi e'sembrato proprio quello che ha assaporato dalle dita quando e' tornata, prima di farsi la doccia.


Madonna che paranoie...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Ok ma nessuna ipotesi di risposta?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> C'e' qualcuno dalla mia parte?


Nessuno è contro di te. Solo che leggendoti davvero non troviamo elementi per pensare a un tradimento


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

ma le hai detto che hai dei dubbi?


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ok ma nessuna ipotesi di risposta?


Ma sinceramente una che prende dei fazzoletti prima di uscire non mi dà l'idea di fare chissà cosa...così come non capisco dove vedi il lato porco in una donna che si succhia le dita dopo aver fatto le cose sue (e comunque mi incazerei ad essere spiata al gabinetto eh)...
Non capisco perchè ci vedi per forza un tradimento...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Certo e le sue risposte hanno aumentato i miei dubbi, purtroppo. 
Non ci sono sufficienti elementi, sicuro, ma qualcosa c'e'  senza risposta.
Posso aggiungere che da alcuni mesi non vuole che io dorma nel letto matrimoniale perche' russo e che da un po' non porta piu' la fede


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo e le sue risposte hanno aumentato i miei dubbi, purtroppo.
> Non ci sono sufficienti elementi, sicuro, ma qualcosa c'e'  senza risposta.
> Posso aggiungere che da alcuni mesi non vuole che io dorma nel letto matrimoniale perche' russo e che da un po' non porta piu' la fede


queste mi paiono cose più serie dei fazzolettini.   quindi da quanto tempo non avete più rapporti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo e le sue risposte hanno aumentato i miei dubbi, purtroppo.
> Non ci sono sufficienti elementi, sicuro, ma qualcosa c'e'  senza risposta.
> Posso aggiungere che da alcuni mesi non vuole che io dorma nel letto matrimoniale perche' russo e che da un po' non porta piu' la fede


e la cosa della fede come l'ha giustificata?

(per il fatto che russi un po' la capisco... non è piacevole...)


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Lo spiare l'ha iniziato lei da anni, io e' la prima volta che l'ho fatto. Capisco che i fazzolettini non e' una prova di tradimento ma Mi insospettisce che lei, in evidente difficolta' (cosa rarissima) ha arrabbattato una bugia poco credibile. E Mi chiedo come mai? E mi restano dei dubbi.
Per questo ho scritto il 3d e ne sono contento grazie alle vostre risposte che mi rincuorano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Lo spiare l'ha iniziato lei da anni, io e' la prima volta che l'ho fatto. Capisco che i fazzolettini non e' una prova di tradimento ma Mi insospettisce che lei, in evidente difficolta' (cosa rarissima) ha arrabbattato una bugia poco credibile. E Mi chiedo come mai? E mi restano dei dubbi.
> Per questo ho scritto il 3d e ne sono contento grazie alle vostre risposte che mi rincuorano.


se stai così male e non dormi e non mangi più cerca di scoprire qualcosa in più... o te ne freghi e decidi che occhio non vede e cuore non duole oppure vai in fondo...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Dice che le va stretta e non la sopporta e le credo. 
Pero' nell'ultimo anno abbiamo litigato molte volte senza che io ne conoscessi il motivo, 
Rapporti ne abbiamo ancora, di tanto in tanto pero' proprio in questa settimana piu' volte grazie all'assenza dei figli.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo e le sue risposte hanno aumentato i miei dubbi, purtroppo.
> Non ci sono sufficienti elementi, sicuro, ma qualcosa c'e'  senza risposta.
> Posso aggiungere che da alcuni mesi non vuole che io dorma nel letto matrimoniale perche' russo e che da un po' non porta piu' la fede


Quindi non avete rapporti e lei non porta la fede perché?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Dice che le va stretta e non la sopporta e le credo.
> Pero' nell'ultimo anno abbiamo litigato molte volte senza che io ne conoscessi il motivo,
> Rapporti ne abbiamo ancora, di tanto in tanto pero' proprio in questa settimana piu' volte grazie all'assenza dei figli.


ma questa cosa dei fazzoletti quando è successa? Hai detto che stava uscendo per andare a prendere i bambini


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi non avete rapporti e lei non porta la fede perché?


Non stai attenta. Rimandata a settembre. E ora vai in Carnia (che non ho ben capito dove sia ma sono solidale con lo sceriffo )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Tradito buonanotte stai sereno


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Buonanotte a tutti e grazie per l'accoglienza


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se mi lascia basita di più la storia dei fazzoletti o il pensiero che una donna che si tocchi sia porca


idem!


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non stai attenta. Rimandata a settembre. E ora vai in Carnia (che non ho ben capito dove sia ma sono solidale con lo sceriffo )


La Carnia è la parte settentrionale del Friuli, è bellissima, è quella per capirsi del Prosciutto di San Daniele e dei Vini del Collio e purtroppo quella anche del Terremoto del Friuli del 1976.


----------



## lolapal (30 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> La Carnia è la parte settentrionale del Friuli, è bellissima, è quella per capirsi del Prosciutto di San Daniele e dei Vini del Collio e purtroppo quella anche del Terremoto del Friuli del 1976.


Ed è anche il posto dove si va a strigliare i muli... [emoji14]


spleen ha detto:


> La Carnia è la parte settentrionale del Friuli, è bellissima, è quella per capirsi del Prosciutto di San Daniele e dei Vini del Collio e purtroppo quella anche del Terremoto del Friuli del 1976.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si' pensavo all'auto. Forse mi sono fatto veramente un film.
> Sicuro lo era all'inizio quando mi sono detto sta aspettando davanti al bagno perche' le servono i fazzolettini.
> Poi lei li ha presi davvero e di nascosto. poi mi ha mentito, bastava dicesse che le servivano per pulirsi, non c'era niente di kmale Invece di inventarsi di volerli buttare perche' secchi. Perche' con tutta la sua ossessione per la pulizia non e' tipa da aspettare 5 min davanti al bagno per liberarsi di alcuni fazzolettini secchi, da un pacco abbandonato in un cassetto.
> La stessa pulizia per cui all'epoca del fidanzamento non mancavano mai i fazzolettini umidi nell'auto.
> E riguardo al sapore dell'altro mi e'sembrato proprio quello che ha assaporato dalle dita quando e' tornata, prima di farsi la doccia.


Tombola!!! Mi toccherà da ora in poi stare attenta all'uso dei fazzilettini e a leccarmi le dita :singleeye:mi sembri esagerato almeno per ora


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

boh secondo me possono esserci mille motivi per i quali non è stata chiara sui fazzolettini, ad es. che non aveva voglia di intavolare una eventuale discussione ed ha preferito tagliare corto senza addentrarsi a spiegare il perchè e il percome
...io ad es. a volte alla domanda: ma cosa stai facendo?? rispondo: il presepe!
che significa che sono impegnata a fare qualcosa che non ho voglia/tempo di spiegare, per il momento


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> La Carnia è la parte settentrionale del Friuli, è bellissima, è quella per capirsi del Prosciutto di San Daniele e dei Vini del Collio e purtroppo quella anche del Terremoto del Friuli del 1976.


Quindi si mangia e si beve bene... Ok comunque io ci vado solo se con me viene lol e farfalla e ci accompagna il Perpli in limousine se no col cappero che mi vedono su e voglio hotel a 4 stelle CON SPA


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me possono esserci mille motivi per i quali non è stata chiara sui fazzolettini, ad es. che non aveva voglia di intavolare una eventuale discussione ed ha preferito tagliare corto senza addentrarsi a spiegare il perchè e il percome
> ...*io ad es. a volte alla domanda: ma cosa stai facendo?? rispondo: il presepe!*
> che significa che sono impegnata a fare qualcosa che non ho voglia/tempo di spiegare, per il momento




Io a volte rispondo "niente" e a volte ci abbiamo pure litigato, perchè non è possibile che non stia facendo niente!
Magari spostandomi ho fatto cadere una pentola e lui pensa che chissà che è successo...ma io devo mettermi a spiegargli che sono stata maldestra e nel prendere un piatto ho sbattuto contro il mobiletto e una pentola è caduta...
Prima che finisco di spiegargli tutto l'accadimento ho già finito di cucinare e ho iniziato a mangiare, ecco perchè dico "niente"...e lui si incazza...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me possono esserci mille motivi per i quali non è stata chiara sui fazzolettini, ad es. che non aveva voglia di intavolare una eventuale discussione ed ha preferito tagliare corto senza addentrarsi a spiegare il perchè e il percomeh
> ...io ad es. a volte alla domanda: ma cosa stai facendo?? rispondo: il presepe!
> che significa che sono impegnata a fare qualcosa che non ho voglia/tempo di spiegare, per il momento


Anche io in realtà rispondo a cavolo se sono impegnata e di fretta o se sto facendo qualcosa di così ovvio che domandare diventa illecito :mrgreen:


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io a volte rispondo "niente" e a volte ci abbiamo pure litigato, perchè non è possibile che non stia facendo niente!
> Magari spostandomi ho fatto cadere una pentola e lui pensa che chissà che è successo...ma io devo mettermi a spiegargli che sono stata maldestra e nel prendere un piatto ho sbattuto contro il mobiletto e una pentola è caduta...
> Prima che finisco di spiegargli tutto l'accadimento ho già finito di cucinare e ho iniziato a mangiare, ecco perchè dico "niente"...e lui si incazza...


...appunto, io uguale, mille parole completamente inutili:mrgreen:

oppure quando rispondo che non sto facendo niente, e lui mi dice: allora potresti...
io lo interrompo e dico: ma non ho ancora finito!:rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Buongiorno a tutti.
@Nicka e free la situazione descritta la capisco bene, mi capita di voler evitare risposte inutili e per questo abbiamo litigato qualche volta. Ma stavolta e' andata in maniera diversa.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cosa docet?


Ehm...deve avere letto il libro su Trento scritto dal giovine di belle speranze...Benito M.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me possono esserci mille motivi per i quali non è stata chiara sui fazzolettini, ad es. che non aveva voglia di intavolare una eventuale discussione ed ha preferito tagliare corto senza addentrarsi a spiegare il perchè e il percome
> ...io ad es. a volte *alla domanda: ma cosa stai facendo?? rispondo: il presepe!*
> che significa che sono impegnata a fare qualcosa che non ho voglia/tempo di spiegare, per il momento



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me possono esserci mille motivi per i quali non è stata chiara sui fazzolettini, ad es. che non aveva voglia di intavolare una eventuale discussione ed ha preferito tagliare corto senza addentrarsi a spiegare il perchè e il percome
> ...io ad es. a volte alla domanda: ma cosa stai facendo?? rispondo: il presepe!
> che significa che sono impegnata a fare qualcosa che non ho voglia/tempo di spiegare, per il momento


Come mia figlia no?
Dove vai?

Alle fattorie...

Non ho mai capito dove siano e che cosa siano...


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ed è anche il posto dove si va a strigliare i muli... [emoji14]


I muli erano lo spauracchio delle reclute dell'artiglieria alpina quando ancora si faceva il militare in paesini come Paluzza Chiusaforte etc. Secondo me sperduti ma bellissimi. Un angolo d'Italia sperduto.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...



Ma ti pare che se ti tradisse veramente prenderebbe i fazzolettini da casa ogni volta facendo tutte queste manovre?
Andrebbe al super, si comprerebbe una confezione da tenere in borsa o in auto o dove vuole e...
E' come usare i preservativi di casa per andare con l'amante... col rischio che il marito li conti!
Ma magari ha delle perdite o altro che non ha alcuna voglia di rivelarti e si porta i fazzolettini per pulirsi quando necessario, che ne so...
Sulla masturbazione... ma perché, tu non ti tocchi?
Ma un po' di intimità, riservata e personale, no?


----------



## gas (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...


vedi che le appendici che ti crescono sulla testa non sono corna.......................
.............................................................................................................


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

@danny quelli dell'auto erano finiti. Sulla masturbazione non ci siamo capiti.  Non credo si stesse masturbando, non ne ha avuto il tempo ha solo messo le dita in bocca una dopo l'altra in una strana posa. Ma il fatto che sia avvenuto subito dopo la presunta sveltina ha rafforzato il "film" che mi sto facendo


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

@gas e di cosa si tratta?


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> @danny quelli dell'auto erano finiti. Sulla masturbazione non ci siamo capiti.  Non credo si stesse masturbando, non ne ha avuto il tempo ha solo messo le dita in bocca una dopo l'altra in una strana posa. Ma il fatto che sia avvenuto subito dopo la presunta sveltina ha rafforzato il "film" che mi sto facendo


È un film. Non puoi seguirla, controllarla... insomma verificare ae questi tuoi sospetti soni fondati?  Così ti maceri su indizi tutto sommato un po' paranoici.


----------



## tullio (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> @danny quelli dell'auto erano finiti. Sulla masturbazione non ci siamo capiti.  Non credo si stesse masturbando, non ne ha avuto il tempo ha solo messo le dita in bocca una dopo l'altra in una strana posa. Ma il fatto che sia avvenuto subito dopo la presunta sveltina ha rafforzato il "film" che mi sto facendo


Mi pare di comprendere che questi fazzolettini siano un segno che ha acquisito particolari significati nella vostra storia passata. Così tu colleghi ad un banale oggetto un insieme di significati che vengono solo dal passato. Davvero poco per fare un processo. 
Tra l'altro: quanto tempo prima è uscita? perché una cosa se le figlie escono alle 18 e lei esce da casa alle 14, un'altra se esce alle 17. 
La cosa migliore sarebbe dimenticare tutto. Comprese le dita che a te fanno pensare chissà quali gesti da film pornografico...
Solo che, immagino, non riuscirai affatto a smettere di pensare alla cosa. E non ti resterà che iniziare a sorvegliarla, con il rischio di esser scoperto e fare una figura barbina...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Certo sto pensando cosa fare, finora ci siamo scambiati solo alcuni sms velenosi ieri oggi invece calma piatta.
Riflettendoci sto nella peggiore situazione soffro le pene di un tradimento che potrebbe a bion ragione essere immaginario e nell'altro caso non ho alcuna certezza.
Penso di fare proprio come dici tua, al limite rivolgermi ad una agenzia. Anche se non vorrei arrivare a questo, preferirei un chiarimento a tu per tu.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo sto pensando cosa fare, finora ci siamo scambiati solo alcuni sms velenosi ieri oggi invece calma piatta.
> Riflettendoci sto nella peggiore situazione soffro le pene di un tradimento che potrebbe a bion ragione essere immaginario e nell'altro caso non ho alcuna certezza.
> Penso di fare proprio come dici tua, al limite rivolgermi ad una agenzia. Anche se non vorrei arrivare a questo, preferirei un chiarimento a tu per tu.



Buonasera,posso permettermi??Il marito della mia ex amante,la chiamava 10 volte al di'.Una volta 3 minuti dopo avere appena finito il sesso,con me.Quindi mettiti il cuore in pace..se vogliono ci fregano  come tordi.Le mogli......


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Grazie del suggerimento tullio. Ha avuto tutto il tempo, perlomeno un'ora.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Va a periodi, a volte stima bassa e critica continua, indifferenza ....poco sesso, a volte va meglio anche come intimita' com'era proprio in questo periodo fino al 27. *In ogni caso il mio e' un classico caso da divorzio *ma sto resistendo per i figli principalmente e perche' nonostante tutto la amo oltre che per problemi economici.
> Nonostante cio' devo sapere, perche' posso sopportare il suo brutto carattere ma se a cio' si aggiungono le corna dovrei prenderne atto.



scusa ma non ho capito perchè parli di divorzio
parlavi di alti e bassi, mi sembra, il che succede a tutti più o meno...
poi la ami, poi metti in mezzo l'economia...mi sembri un po' confuso, calmati e rilassati, mi sembra che stai facendo un minestrone (di fazzoletti:mrgreen, che forse ti impedisce di dare il giusto peso alle cose


----------



## tullio (30 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera,posso permettermi??Il marito della mia ex amante,la chiamava 10 volte al di'.Una volta 3 minuti dopo avere appena finito il sesso,con me.Quindi mettiti il cuore in pace..se vogliono ci fregano  come tordi.Le mogli......


...intendi dire che si sentivano mentre lei...era con te???


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ...intendi dire che si sentivano mentre lei...era con te???



si eravamo a letto insieme,quando ha squillato cell,ci stavamo baciando..ha risposto fusando un ''ciao amore che bello sentirti'':smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si eravamo a letto insieme,quando ha squillato cell,ci stavamo baciando..ha risposto fusando un ''ciao amore che bello sentirti'':smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Ora sta donna non potrà nemmeno più soffiarsi il naso senza essere vista male!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Higgins (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> C'e' qualcuno dalla mia parte?


Quando ho finito di leggere il messaggio ho pensato "è un troll".  (e lo penso ancora un po')

se hai dei dubbi è inutile che vieni qui a soffiarti il naso, puoi fare due cose:

- O ne parli con lei 
- O cerchi altri riscontri (cellulare, mail, o altro a tua fantasia :nuke

Torna quando vorrai parlare di tradimenti, oppure vai al forum accanto paranoia.net


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Grazie del suggerimento tullio. Ha avuto tutto il tempo, perlomeno un'ora.


Tradito?  Ma tu ti tocchi quando sei solo?


----------



## tullio (30 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si eravamo a letto insieme,quando ha squillato cell,ci stavamo baciando..ha risposto fusando un ''ciao amore che bello sentirti'':smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Gasp... immagino che sotto certi aspetti possa essere anche titillante... credo che avrei problemi anche solo a vedere una fede, figuriamoci con una che parla al marito mentre sta nuda vicino a me, tuttavia, titillante, certamente


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Gasp... immagino che sotto certi aspetti possa essere anche titillante... credo che avrei problemi anche solo a vedere una fede, figuriamoci con una che parla al marito mentre sta nuda vicino a me, tuttavia, titillante, certamente


Io quando frequentavo un tipo , sono uscita una sera con un altro... beh quella sera a lui arrivò il messaggio della sua fidanzata e rispose in maniera sdolcinata mentre mi stava abbracciando! Sono corsa via... avevo 17 anni...


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io quando frequentavo un tipo , sono uscita una sera con un altro... beh quella sera a lui arrivò il messaggio della sua fidanzata e rispose in maniera sdolcinata mentre mi stava abbracciando! Sono corsa via... avevo 17 anni...


E' coerenza. Verde mio


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

@hiking non sono un troll e non sapevo non si potesse parlare di dubbi ma solo di tradimenti conclamati. In ogni caso il semplice parlarne mi e' stato di giovamento e la rabbia sta sbollendo. Ancora pero' non riesco a guardarla


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> @hiking non sono un troll e non sapevo non si potesse parlare di dubbi ma solo di tradimenti conclamati. In ogni caso il semplice parlarne mi e' stato di giovamento e la rabbia sta sbollendo. Ancora pero' non riesco a guardarla


Si puo' parlare di tutto so cge quella dei fazzolettini non si era ancira sentita.

Io poi che neppure davanti a multe  strane msg  preservativi e viagra ho aperto gli occhi......figuriamoci se mi sarei messa a contare i fazzolettini pero' avete ragione voi......meglio controllare tutto e tutti.

Perche' non la guardi?????


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E' coerenza. Verde mio


Thanks  si purtroppo voglio far tanto la "trasgressiva" in ambito sentimentale, ma poi sono la classica fessa che la prende nel sedere... :carneval:

però non sono tagliata per tradire, mi farei più male io che all'altro... uffa!:singleeye::smile:


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si puo' parlare di tutto so cge quella dei fazzolettini non si era ancira sentita.
> 
> Io poi che neppure davanti a multe  strane msg  preservativi e viagra ho aperto gli occhi......figuriamoci se mi sarei messa a contare i fazzolettini pero' avete ragione voi......meglio controllare tutto e tutti.
> 
> *Perche' non la guardi?*????


Appunto, perchè?
Io al posto tuo la guarderei bene, anzi la osserverei con attenzione, possibilmente con la mente concentrata su quello che fa' e a come si comporta.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Giugno 2014)

Non riesco a guardarla perche' la amo e sto soffrendo


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Quando ho finito di leggere il messaggio ho pensato "è un troll".  (e lo penso ancora un po')
> 
> se hai dei dubbi è inutile che vieni qui a soffiarti il naso, puoi fare due cose:
> 
> ...


e tu chi saresti con questi toni perentori?


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

tradito punto di domanda...ma tua moglie non potrebbe tradirti in comodo hotel con doccia?
se hai sposato una felina è normale che si lavi leccandosi


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...



A me la storia dei fazzoletti fa pensare che tua moglie è pulita.....e poi la masturbazione toglie lo stress.Stai calmo.Il mio mi tradiva ma di fazzolettini manco l'ombra:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non riesco a guardarla perche' la amo e sto soffrendo


In effetti vedere una donna col raffreddore è una grande sofferenza, ma tranquillo...un Actifed o simili e passa tutto!
Magari è allergica!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (30 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A me la storia dei fazzoletti fa pensare che tua moglie è pulita.....e poi la masturbazione toglie lo stress.Stai calmo.Il mio mi tradiva ma di fazzolettini manco l'ombra:mrgreen:


sarà...
ma io sento un gran puzzo di corna.
e pure di lunga data.
il particolare non sono certo il fazzoletti,
 che come ben sai "portano" sempre le signore e mai i mariti traditori.

mai fatto sesso con una che non aveva i fazzoletti in borsa!!!!

Bisognerebbe leggere meglio le allusioni alle continue litigate, al sesso non proprio super,
al tram tram quotidiano...
tizio sente odor di corna, vede una con fazzoletti umidificati...sotto, sotto,
chiede e ottiene una negazione.
perchè negare?
perchè con quei fazzoletti, ti ci sei pulita la bocca...


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider hai espresso per filo e per segno quello che ho in mente anch'io


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Ma cosa ti fa pensare lunga data?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Spider hai espresso per filo e per segno quello che ho in mente anch'io


Cos'hai in mente se posso?


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A me la storia dei fazzoletti fa pensare che tua moglie è pulita.....e poi la masturbazione toglie lo stress.Stai calmo.Il mio mi tradiva ma di fazzolettini manco l'ombra:mrgreen:


e sporcava tutto???  :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sarà...
> ma io sento un gran puzzo di corna.
> e pure di lunga data.
> il particolare non sono certo il fazzoletti,
> ...


appunto, quando mentono sulle cavolate fanno ancora più rabbia...


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Leggiti il post di spider concordo con la
Puzza di corna, che hanno origine nel dissesto del nostro matrimonio, concordo anche sulla lunga data, forse persino con partner differenti. Devo far finta di niente (ma non ci riesco) e capire. Ho appena preso il suo cellulare ed ho notato che ha cancellato un messaggio da un numero non in rubrica, risalente al 17 giugno. Dieci giorni prima.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Leggiti il post di spider concordo con la
> Puzza di corna, che hanno origine nel dissesto del nostro matrimonio, concordo anche sulla lunga data, forse persino con partner differenti. Devo far finta di niente (ma non ci riesco) e capire. Ho appena preso il suo cellulare ed ho notato che ha cancellato un messaggio da un numero non in rubrica, risalente al 17 giugno. Dieci giorni prima.


come hai fatto a vedere che l'ha cancellato?


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Leggiti il post di spider concordo con la
> Puzza di corna, che hanno origine nel dissesto del nostro matrimonio, concordo anche sulla lunga data, forse persino con partner differenti. Devo far finta di niente (ma non ci riesco) e capire. Ho appena preso il suo cellulare ed ho notato che ha cancellato un messaggio da un numero non in rubrica, risalente al 17 giugno. Dieci giorni prima.


Se ti fa stare meglio sappi che se sta combinando qualcosa prima o poi lo scoprirai.Il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.
Cerca di stare piu sereno perche piu ti vede agitato e piu cerca di nascondere.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Leggiti il post di spider concordo con la
> Puzza di corna, che hanno origine nel dissesto del nostro matrimonio, concordo anche sulla lunga data, forse persino con partner differenti. Devo far finta di niente (ma non ci riesco) e capire. Ho appena preso il suo cellulare ed ho notato che ha cancellato un messaggio da un numero non in rubrica, risalente al 17 giugno. Dieci giorni prima.


No non devi far finta di niente, assolutamente.Comunque devi stare calmo.Mi sembra di capire che tu non abbia comunque scoperto nulla riguardo ad un eventuale tradimento.
Ti sei fatto un idea sul fatto che i tuoi sospetti possano trasformarsi in realtà?


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> come hai fatto a vedere che l'ha cancellato?


in effetti come ci sei riuscito?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> in effetti come ci sei riuscito?


Il diavolo insegna a fare le pentole ma non i coperchi!


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> come hai fatto a vedere che l'ha cancellato?


Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. Ed a capire che era un numero non in rubrica?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sarà...
> ma io sento un gran puzzo di corna.
> e pure di lunga data.
> il particolare non sono certo *il fazzoletti,
> ...


Ma i fazzoletti in borsa di solito li abbiamo perché quando si hanno dei bambini capita spesso che si sporchino, oppure perché se ci viene il ciclo ci vogliamo pulire... o se ci scappa la cacca mentre siamo in ufficio non ci basta la carta igienica... mica per forza per pulirci la bocca!

I mariti se i figli si sporcano pensano "che sarà mai...", non hanno il ciclo e se fanno la cacca in ufficio si fanno bastare la carta igienica e non gliene frega più di tanto!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma i fazzoletti in borsa di solito li abbiamo perché quando si hanno dei bambini capita spesso che si sporchino, oppure perché se ci viene il ciclo ci vogliamo pulire... o se ci scappa la cacca mentre siamo in ufficio non ci basta la carta igienica... mica per forza per pulirci la bocca!
> 
> I mariti se i figli si sporcano pensano "che sarà mai...", non hanno il ciclo e se fanno la cacca in ufficio si fanno bastare la carta igienica e non gliene frega più di tanto!


Quindi ne fate tanta di cacca perchè se non vi basta la carta igenica, porcaccia miseria!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi ne fate tanta di cacca perchè se non vi basta la carta igenica, porcaccia miseria!


ma usiamo la carta igienica prima, e le salviette umidificate dopo

così abbiamo il culetto sempre profumato!


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Nel registro chiamate sono riportati anche i messaggi, anche se cancellati


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma usiamo la carta igienica prima, e le salviette umidificate dopo
> 
> così abbiamo il culetto sempre profumato!


Scusa la mia ignoranza ma avevo capito che non vi bastava come quantità e non come qualità per l'igiene.
Comunque il culetto profumato è importantissimo!


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Ecco una possibile spiegazione aveva paura che le scappasse, se mi confessa una cosa del genere che spiega anche un certo pudore nel dirlo, me l'ha fatta. Spero che non legga il forum


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Poi il messaggio e' strano, compreso tra due chiamate ricevute della durata molto breve, sembrerebbe un problema di linea, forse s'e' cancellato per sbaglio. 
@Clementine, il problema non e' il fazzolettino ma la bugia che mi ha detto.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Qualche giorno fa non mi ha risposto al cell per tre volte di seguito nel giro di quasi un'ora dicendomi di non averlo sentito e poi si e' contraddetta sui suoi impegni della mattinata. Non ci avevo prestato attenzione ma adesso fa pensare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Poi il messaggio e' strano, compreso tra due chiamate ricevute della durata molto breve, sembrerebbe un problema di linea, forse s'e' cancellato per sbaglio.
> @Clementine, *il problema non e' il fazzolettino ma la bugia che mi ha detto*.


sì, ma infatti stavo obiettando alle affermazioni di Spiderello


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa non mi ha risposto al cell per tre volte di seguito nel giro di quasi un'ora dicendomi di non averlo sentito e poi si e' contraddetta sui suoi impegni della mattinata. Non ci avevo prestato attenzione ma adesso fa pensare.


Tradito? però tu se continui così esci pazzo...


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa non mi ha risposto al cell per tre volte di seguito nel giro di quasi un'ora dicendomi di non averlo sentito e poi si e' contraddetta sui suoi impegni della mattinata. Non ci avevo prestato attenzione ma adesso fa pensare.


Ha ragione Clementine , ho letto la tua introduzione e quando dici che sei uno straccio non mi piace!!!!
Tu sei un uomo innamorato di tua moglie e devi trarre forza e coraggio da questo amore anche se ci sono dei 
sospetti la tua fiducia deve essere più forte.Sfogati pure ma non dimenticare che sei un UOMO in gamba.
Ma lei dov'è ora?


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Se vuoi saperla tutta sono sempre piu' convinto di aver visto giusto su mia moglie, purtroppo, nonostante tutte le voci contrarie qui sul forum. E non penso di essere uscito pazzo, non ancora.
Il problema e' cosa fare? Non mi va di seguirla oppure continuare a controllare e cercare indizi. Non e' vita questa. Ne' conoscendola posso sperare in una confessione o richiesta di perdono. 
Dimenticare questa storia? 
Recarsi da un'agenzia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ha ragione Clementine , ho letto la tua introduzione e quando dici che sei uno straccio non mi piace!!!!
> Tu sei un uomo innamorato di tua moglie e devi trarre forza e coraggio da questo amore anche se ci sono dei
> sospetti la tua fiducia deve essere più forte.Sfogati pure ma non dimenticare che sei un UOMO in gamba.
> Ma lei dov'è ora?


Trinità ma oggi Joey ti ha mandato a fanculo un paio di volte? conoscendolo, appena legge questo messaggio arriva la terza!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Trinità ma oggi Joey ti ha mandato a fanculo un paio di volte? conoscendolo, appena legge questo messaggio arriva la terza!


Non mandarmici anche Tu però, a JB ho già chiesto se alla decima volta vinco un premio.
Cara Clementine, se scrivo così c'è un motivo, e molto valido credimi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Se vuoi saperla tutta sono sempre piu' convinto di aver visto giusto su mia moglie, purtroppo, nonostante tutte le voci contrarie qui sul forum. E non penso di essere uscito pazzo, non ancora.
> Il problema e' cosa fare? Non mi va di seguirla oppure continuare a controllare e cercare indizi. Non e' vita questa. Ne' conoscendola posso sperare in una confessione o richiesta di perdono.
> Dimenticare questa storia?
> Recarsi da un'agenzia?


no, io dicevo che esci pazzo perché non vivi più... continui a pensare e ripensare a un sacco di cose, mi sembri entrato in un loop. Appunto, non è vita. 
Cosa fare? Tu che vuoi fare? Nel senso, se scoprissi che davvero ti tradisce come credi che reagiresti? Se ti rivolgi a un'agenzia puoi toglierti il dubbio... ma poi? Dici che lei non ti chiederebbe perdono... E qui già diventa dura... Se non ha intenzione di lasciarti come minimo dovrebbe fare questo passo, sentito o meno, ma mi sembra il minimo sindacabile... Ma tu pensi che riusciresti a perdonarla? L'altra opzione appunto è fare finta di niente e continuare la tua vita... ma mi sembra che tu non sia il tipo, perché già sei in questo loop, cominci a mettere insieme un sacco di indizi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non mandarmici anche Tu però, a JB ho già chiesto se alla decima volta vinco un premio.
> Cara Clementine, se scrivo così c'è un motivo, e molto valido credimi.


no, io non mando mai nessuno a fanculo... mando solo a cagare farfalla... ma il motivo qual è? sei un prete?


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Lei sta dormendo, e' stranamente dimessa. 
Il tuo ultimo messaggio trinita' non l'ho ben capito


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Lei sta dormendo, e' stranamente dimessa.
> Il tuo ultimo messaggio trinita' non l'ho ben capito


ha detto che devi avere fiducia in tua moglie perché la ami e sei un uomo in gamba


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Tolto il dubbio, dipende ma al 99% me ne vado


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Lei sta dormendo, e' stranamente dimessa.
> Il tuo ultimo messaggio trinita' non l'ho ben capito


ma i bambini sono ancora dai nonni?


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Si e' trovato anche lui in un loop come il mio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Tolto il dubbio, dipende ma al 99% me ne vado


comunque mi sembra che tu nel dubbio non ci voglia stare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si e' trovato anche lui in un loop come il mio?


non so, è nuovo pure lui


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

No stanno in casa dovremmo partire insieme giovedi' per il mare dove loro i con i nonni


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Tolto il dubbio, dipende ma al 99% me ne vado


No,non sono un prete e vi informo che mia moglie se ne è andata qualche ora fa.
A causa mia!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> No stanno in casa dovremmo partire insieme giovedi' per il mare dove loro i con i nonni


senti ma non puoi andare da lei e parlarle? come fate ad andare in vacanza con te in questo stato? per di più con i nonni... vai da lei, baciala e dille che vuoi fare l'amore e poi vedi come reagisce


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

A parte gli ultimi fatti sto nel dubbio gia' da un po' e' arrivato il momento di chiarirli, penso che domani andro' da una agenzia. Avete una idea sui costi?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> senti ma non puoi andare da lei e parlarle? come fate ad andare in vacanza con te in questo stato? per di più con i nonni... vai da lei, baciala e dille che vuoi fare l'amore e poi vedi come reagisce


Sono pienamente daccordo!!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No,non sono un prete e vi informo che mia moglie se ne è andata qualche ora fa.
> A causa mia!


oh mamma...

ma come? a causa tua in che senso??? l'hai tradita? hai figli? ma qui è una tragedia dopo l'altra... come facciamo? ci sono solo io sveglia? come stai?


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Reagisce bene, ne sono sicuro l'ho vista pronta a fare pace. Ultimamente le cose andavano bene da quel punto di vista


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> A parte gli ultimi fatti sto nel dubbio gia' da un po' e' arrivato il momento di chiarirli, penso che domani andro' da una agenzia. Avete una idea sui costi?


non ne ho idea, però ci sono stati vari utenti qui che invece di andare dalle agenzie hanno installato dei software sui computer o non so cosa altro sui telefonini dei partner e così li hanno beccati perché hanno letto tutte le email e gli sms... credo siano più economici delle agenzie però io non ne so una mazza di queste cose


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oh mamma...
> 
> ma come? a causa tua in che senso??? l'hai tradita? hai figli? ma qui è una tragedia dopo l'altra... come facciamo? ci sono solo io sveglia? come stai?


Pensa se fosse sveglio JB, mi manderebbe affan... e poi...
Stai tranquilla Clementine la mia storia ve la racconterò ma non rubiamo tempo a tradito.
Comunque ci conto sul tuo aiuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Reagisce bene, ne sono sicuro l'ho vista pronta a fare pace. Ultimamente le cose andavano bene da quel punto di vista


e allora insisti

dai Tradito... avete dei bambini... vai da lei, spegni sto computer, vai da lei e falle sentire quanto la desideri e quanto sei innamorato di lei. Salva il salvabile cazzo! Non darti per vinto così! Siete una famiglia! Lotta! Vai! Adesso!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Va bene. 

Allora:

adesso io vado a dormire

Tradito?: vai da tua moglie e spolpala! Domani mattina raccontaci come è andata!

Trinità: apri un thread tuo e racconta! Ma tutto, anche i dettagli, perché se l'hai lasciata andare via così passivamente non va bene

A domani

Mi raccomando!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Reagisce bene, ne sono sicuro l'ho vista pronta a fare pace. Ultimamente le cose andavano bene da quel punto di vista


Lascia perdere le agenzie sii più forte del dubbio e gridale il tuo amore, sempre e senza timore alcuno ha bisogno di Te, stalle a fianco come una guida per ciechi. Tu ci vedi lei no fidati che ne vale la pena.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Buonanotte clementine e grazie per il supporto morale. Non andro' da lei dorme con la bimba


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Mi dispiace per tua moglie trinita' vedrai che le cose si sistemeranno.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Buonanotte clementine e grazie per il supporto morale. Non andro' da lei dorme con la bimba


Buonanotte!!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per tua moglie trinita' vedrai che le cose si sistemeranno.


Io prego per questo, ciao a domani


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

A domani


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ...
> 
> E riguardo al sapore dell'altro mi e'sembrato proprio quello che ha assaporato dalle dita quando e' tornata, prima di farsi la doccia.



Ciao

questo passaggio, proprio non l'ho capito ... 
Perché se così fosse, significherebbe che non si protegge ... 
Una persona consapevole, adulta e vaccinata, non lo farebbe. 

Ti consiglio di corteggiarla. Di invitarla a cena, di conquistarla ecc. 
Attira tutta la sua attenzione su di te ... e su di voi ... 
Prova ad aprire la strada dell'incontro e non del andare contro ... 



sienne


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito...
sei su una brutta china.
Non hai prove, ma delle paranoie.
Lascia perdere le agenzie, a meno che tu non abbia molti soldi da buttar via.
Metti un keylogger sul computer, seguila quando puoi, al limite installa un gps sull'auto per
verificare gli spostamenti... qualunque cosa pur di uscire da questo stato di ansia che ti opprime.
Meglio sapere che macerarsi. Ma tu adesso devi avere delle vere prove, non dei sospetti.
Non chiederle niente: non ti risponderà.
Fai finta di niente, fingi di essere sereno.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tradito...
> sei su una brutta china.
> *Non hai prove, ma delle paranoie*.
> Lascia perdere le agenzie, a meno che tu non abbia molti soldi da buttar via.
> ...


Mah..si è tolta la fede con una scusa (e per molte donne è un segno fortissimo questo...ne so qualcosa),non vuole piu' dormire insieme a lui,accampa scuse strampalate ad ogni rischio sgamo...cosa serve ancora ? certo,manca la pistola fumante ma la puzza di cornelio la sento pure io da qui...
Concordo comunque che sia meglio parlare con lei faccia a faccia piuttosto che spiare dalla porta del bagno stile Lino Banfi & Pierino....


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Danny hai ragione dovrei fare cosi', un preventivo comunque me lo faccio fare, poi valuto. Il problema e' che non riesco a fingere


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mah..si è tolta la fede con una scusa (e per molte donne è un segno fortissimo questo...ne so qualcosa),non vuole piu' dormire insieme a lui,accampa scuse strampalate ad ogni rischio sgamo...cosa serve ancora ? certo,manca la pistola fumante ma la puzza di cornelio la sento pure io da qui...
> Concordo comunque che sia meglio parlare con lei faccia a faccia piuttosto che spiare dalla porta del bagno stile Lino Banfi & Pierino....



Io la fede non l'ho portata mai.
Mia moglie l'ha portata qualche anno, poi se l'è tolta.
Con un marito che ti spia nel bagno e ti conta i fazzolettini, più che scuse strampalate sembrano segni di insofferenza malcelati. Grave è il fatto che non voglia più dormire con lui ed è di questo che si deve parlare.
Poi si può sentire puzza ma rimane il fatto che prima di lanciare accuse occorrono prove.
E per avere prove, bisogna darsi da fare a cercarle.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Danny hai ragione dovrei fare cosi', un preventivo comunque me lo faccio fare, poi valuto. *Il problema e' che non riesco a fingere*


Devi sforzarti.
Sfogati qui, limita la tua ansia a casa così, parlandone in questa sede.
Con chi ci tradisce è fondamentale fingere... per poterlo beccare al momento giusto quando non se lo aspetta.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

ma parlare con chiarezza totale no?


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Nel registro chiamate sono riportati anche i messaggi, anche se cancellati


anche tu hai scoperto come me.....allora dovresti sapere il numero.ma quali sono i vostri problemi? ne avete mai parlato?


----------



## ilnikko (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io la fede non l'ho portata mai.
> Mia moglie l'ha portata qualche anno, poi se l'è tolta.
> Con un marito che ti spia nel bagno e ti conta i fazzolettini, più che scuse strampalate sembrano segni di insofferenza malcelati. Grave è il fatto che non voglia più dormire con lui ed è di questo che si deve parlare.
> Poi si può sentire puzza ma rimane il fatto che prima di lanciare accuse occorrono prove.
> E per avere prove, bisogna darsi da fare a cercarle.


Ma infatti non si sta parlando di te e tua moglie ma di quella di un altro. Se una donna ha sempre portato la fede e da un certo punto in poi non la mette più e ti dice che non vuole dormire piu' con te,fa' movimenti strani con orari e altre cose mentre il rapporto non funziona piu'...vedi un po' tu. Certo che parlaro chiaro una volta x tutte sarebbe decisamente meglio.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma infatti non si sta parlando di te e tua moglie ma di quella di un altro. Se una donna ha sempre portato la fede e da un certo punto in poi non la mette più e ti dice che non vuole dormire piu' con te,fa' movimenti strani con orari e altre cose mentre *il rapporto non funziona piu*'...vedi un po' tu. Certo che parlaro chiaro una volta x tutte sarebbe decisamente meglio.


Indubbio che il rapporto non funzioni più. E di questo loro dovrebbero comunque parlare.
Ma visto che l'esordio è incentrato sul tradimento, qui finora ho letto solo indizi e sospetti, che fanno pensare sì al tradimento, ma che non sono una prova.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parlare con chiarezza totale no?



GIà, anche se secondo me lei mentirebbe.
Meglio sapere di cosa parlare (ossia avere anche un minimo di prove che ci sia il tradimento).
Il numero nel registro c'è. Quindi una telefonata di controllo giusto per la si può anche fare...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Gasp... immagino che sotto certi aspetti possa essere anche titillante... credo che avrei problemi anche solo a vedere una fede, figuriamoci con una che parla al marito mentre sta nuda vicino a me, tuttavia, titillante, certamente



 la fede dovevo levarla prima,lei non la portava proprio...cque si mentre squittiva con il marito,io le mani le allungavo:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> GIà, anche se secondo me lei mentirebbe.
> Meglio sapere di cosa parlare (ossia avere anche un minimo di prove che ci sia il tradimento).
> Il numero nel registro c'è. Quindi una telefonata di controllo giusto per la si può anche fare...


ma che vita è quella del continuo sospetto e della diffidenza verso l'altro, non posso concepirla.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*CIao*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...



Ciao.Ha una camminata  claudicante tua moglie?


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

*Infatti!*

dai retta a Danny, l'investigazione fattela da solo, risparmi e ottieni lo stesso risultato.
Una cosa è certa: devi sapere e al più presto se no ci rimetti in salute, e non merita proprio credimi.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parlare con chiarezza totale no?


Tu chiedi troppo...


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao.Ha una camminata  claudicante tua moglie?


?? che fai mi prendi in giro?


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Ho il numero, certo, ma non so come utilizzarlo, qualche suggerimento?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ho il numero, certo, ma non so come utilizzarlo, qualche suggerimento?


ma lascia stare il numero porca puzzola
Parla con lei
Lascia i bimbi da qualcuno e parlate parlate parlate


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

E' inutile parlare con lei, negherebbe fino alla morte


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' inutile parlare con lei, negherebbe fino alla morte


fallo però e vedremo.
premetti che a te interessa capirla fino in fondo e che dovete dare al vostro rapporto un'occasione per confrontarvi


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' inutile parlare con lei, negherebbe fino alla morte


Ovvio.
Telefona (col tuo numero privato) a quel numero con una scusa, e senti chi risponde.
Voce maschile o femminile.
Poi ingegnati a pensare a come scoprire - se maschio - l'identità.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Telefona (col tuo numero privato) a quel numero con una scusa, e senti chi risponde.
> Voce maschile o femminile.
> Poi ingegnati a pensare a come scoprire - se maschio - l'identità.


Ma dai ma quanti uomini una può chiamare senza che siano amanti?
Già è paranoico figurati se risponde un uomo


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Telefona (col tuo numero privato) a quel numero con una scusa, e senti chi risponde.
> Voce maschile o femminile.
> Poi ingegnati a pensare a come scoprire - se maschio - l'identità.


la voce è maschile
ma come scoprire l'identità?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la voce è maschile
> ma come scoprire l'identità?


ma quando ben scopri come si chiama a cosa ti serve? Gli chiedi se si scopa tua moglie? Pensa se èp un amico che figura ci fai e quanto tua moglie si incazza. L'hai condannata prima ancora di sapere se ti tradisce
Ma risolvete tra voi e lasciate fuori tutti  gli altri


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

non possiamo risolvere tra noi, te l'ho detto, per lei è tutto normale e non c'è da parlare


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non possiamo risolvere tra noi, te l'ho detto,* per lei è tutto normale *e non c'è da parlare


quante volte vi siete messi soli a parlare?


p.s. sul grassetto: pensa se fosse così quante paranoie assurde ti stai facendo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non possiamo risolvere tra noi, te l'ho detto, per lei è tutto normale e non c'è da parlare


Comunque se io sapessi che mio marito prende il mio cell e chiama l'ultimo numero per sapere con chi parlo invece che chiederlo a me, mi sa che non ha bisogno di andare dall'investigatore per poi separarsi, gli agevolo il tutto.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la voce è maschile
> ma come scoprire l'identità?


Ok
Se non ho capito male è legato a un solo sms. 
Non trovi però sia strano?
Se fosse l'amante ne dovresti trovare a decine.
Hai capito solo che tua moglie ha una vita sua.
In cui le può capitare di mandare un sms a un uomo che non ha in rubrica.
Le ragioni sono tante, e spesso più che plausibili perché ciò accada.
Sul mio registro per farti un esempio banale trovi tanti numeri non in rubrica: basta comprare e vendere su Kijii  o Subito, per dire.
Man mano tu devi cominciare a eliminare tutti i dubbi che hai, per uscire dallo stato di paranoia, e comprendere cosa non va nel rapporto con tua moglie, che non è assolutamente detto abbia l'amante.
Prima di parlarle - e credo che a un certo punto sia d'obbligo per capire cosa non va tra voi - devi avere la mente sgombra da ansie e presentarti da lei senza aggredirla con accuse immotivate.
Non c'è niente di peggio che accusare una moglie di tradimento quando non è mai accaduto.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la voce è maschile
> ma come scoprire l'identità?


ci tieni così tanto ad essere denunciato?


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque se io sapessi che mio marito prende il mio cell e chiama l'ultimo numero per sapere con chi parlo *invece che chiederlo a me*, mi sa che non ha bisogno di andare dall'investigatore per poi separarsi, gli agevolo il tutto.



La maggior parte dei tradimenti, quando ci sono, li scopri guardando il cellulare del coniuge.
Anche nel mio caso ho fatto così, al primo dubbio. E ho trovato una cartella con centinaia di sms.
Se l'avessi chiesto a lei, cosa credi che mi avrebbe risposto?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei tradimenti, quando ci sono, li scopri guardando il cellulare del coniuge.
> Anche nel mio caso ho fatto così, al primo dubbio. E ho trovato una cartella con centinaia di sms.
> Se l'avessi chiesto a lei, cosa credi che mi avrebbe risposto?


Ma che controlli il cellulare perchè hai dei dubbi ci sta
Ho sempre sostenuto che se ti do modo di dubitare e a domanda nego, fai bene a controllare.
Quando però mi hai sgamata vieni da me e mi parli. Non chiami i numeri che ho in rubrica
Se lo fai spera almeno di beccarci, perchè se poi non è vero che ti tradisco un paio di calci nel culo non te li leva nessuno


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Ascolta*



Tradito? ha detto:


> la voce è maschile
> ma come scoprire l'identità?


O metti un investigatore privato,o ti prendi un giorno di ferie,non dici nulla,e ci pensi tu.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che controlli il cellulare perchè hai dei dubbi ci sta
> Ho sempre sostenuto che se ti do modo di dubitare e a domanda nego, fai bene a controllare.
> Quando *però mi hai sgamata* vieni da me e mi parli. Non chiami i numeri che ho in rubrica
> Se lo fai spera almeno di beccarci, perchè se poi non è vero che ti tradisco un paio di calci nel culo non te li leva nessuno



Ecco, manca quello.
Il numero l'ha chiamato, se era donna (al 50% c'era questa possibilità, e ci speravo) finiva lì...
certo che è solo un contatto. Non c'è nulla fino ad ora di conclamato!


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> O metti un investigatore privato,o ti prendi un giorno di ferie,non dici nulla,e ci pensi tu.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si puo' parlare di tutto so cge quella dei fazzolettini non si era ancira sentita.
> 
> Io poi che neppure davanti a multe strane msg preservativi e viagra ho aperto gli occhi......figuriamoci se mi sarei messa a contare i fazzolettini pero' avete ragione voi......meglio controllare tutto e tutti.
> 
> Perche' non la guardi?????


non vi ricordate di quello che scrisse qui perchè aveva trovato delle manate sul lunotto posteriore della macchina e sosteneva di avere nell'armadio un paio di pantaloni non suoi.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vi ricordate di quello che scrisse qui perchè aveva trovato delle manate sul lunotto posteriore della macchina e sosteneva di avere nell'armadio un paio di pantaloni non suoi.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Io non ho mai sentito il bisogno di fazzolettini quando andavo a fare l'amore da qualche parte. A che dovrebbero servire? Servono? (Invece li usavo quando mia figlia era più piccola.)

E mi ricordo una volta... mi arriva una telefonata da un numero sconosciuto, non faccio in tempo a prenderla, richiamo -non si sa mai chi possa essere magari era importante- era un uomo che aveva sbagliato numero.
Il giorno dopo sua moglie mi chiama incazzatissima e mi tiene al telefono un'ora perchè convinta che io fossi la sua amante...

Nel cell tengo per un pò e poi cancello quando mi ricordo sms pubblicitari o cose del genere.

Cmq non puoi andarci matto così, questo è certo.

Anche se io poi diventerei una iena a scoprire che mi hai seguito etc (se fossi innocente ovvio).

Ah, davvero non so dirti se lei tradisce o no, ma più mi rompi le scatole più divento sfuggente e vaga, proprio perchè comincio a non poterne più.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Però*

In effetti i fazzolettini indicano poco....


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti i fazzolettini indicano poco....


Ma magari sta poveretta quel giorno era indisposta, aveva mal di pancia, magari presa di contropiede non sapeva manco che dire...


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vi ricordate di quello che scrisse qui perchè aveva trovato delle manate sul lunotto posteriore della macchina e sosteneva di avere nell'armadio un paio di pantaloni non suoi.


Gesù aiutaci tu!apa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Trinità ma oggi Joey ti ha mandato a fanculo un paio di volte? conoscendolo, appena legge questo messaggio arriva la terza!


ma pure te, Clemmy. Ma tieni presente con chi ti relazioni, quando scrivi.
Se uno si chiama così, sa di cosa sta parlando.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Luglio 2014)

io i fazzoletti li usavo per togliere l'odore del fumo dalle dita quando volevo fumare e non volevo che qualcuno mi rompesse le palle per questo...


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
> Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?



Io tengo pure quelli della fidanzatina che avevo alle elementari oltre a quelli successivi.
Uhm... direi che no, non è probante.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
> Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?


mi sembra davvero poco indicativo. anche io ho una scatola piena delle lettere col mio ex. anche se ora ci salutiamo a stento. e' una parte della mia vita e non mi va di buttarla, certo se pensassi che da questo dipende la felicità del mio matrimonio attuale non esiterei a buttarli, ma mi sembra un po' assurdo....


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

no non è probante di niente però è comunque una scoperta inattesa.
Mi sento una M..... però a curiosare così tra le sue cose....


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
> Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?


probabilmente perchè quello che tu le fai provare oggi, è solo una sensazione di solletico 
mentre 25 anni fa ha provato le vere sensazioni......


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
> Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?


ossignurdamuracces.
Ce le ho pure io le lettere di tutti i miei ex, i bigliettini e i regali.
Sono i ricordi di una vita.
Che stanno a dimostrare solo che non è passata invano.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

grazie Gas sei sempre così ...... incoraggiante


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ossignurdamuracces.
> *Ce le ho pure io le lettere di tutti i miei ex, i bigliettini e i regali.
> Sono i ricordi di una vita.
> Che stanno a dimostrare solo che non è passata invano.


è un santo delle colline bolognesi? :rotfl:


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> grazie Gas sei sempre così ...... incoraggiante


qualche volta....
anche tu però.......


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Poi il messaggio e' strano, compreso tra due chiamate ricevute della durata molto breve, sembrerebbe un problema di linea, forse s'e' cancellato per sbaglio.
> @Clementine, il problema non e' il fazzolettino ma la bugia che mi ha detto.


potrebbe essere il messaggio che parte in automatico quando il cell recupera la linea (o il destinatario torna raggiungibile). Io quelli li cancello tutti per esempio.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
> Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?


Io ho lettere d'amore del ragazzino conosciuto al mare a 17 anni di cui me ne può fregare men che meno...
Sono ricordi...ma questo non vuol dire un'emerita ceppa...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
> Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?



Mi sembri un pochino esagerato.

Io le cose dolci di quando ero giovane le conservo.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

molto utile questo scambio di idee, ti aiuta a non deragliare troppo


----------



## Higgins (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu chi saresti con questi toni perentori?


Intendevo solo dire che parlare di tradimento per dei fazzolettini mi sembra esagerato. Intendevo spingere per fare altre indagini altrimenti si vive constantemente nel dubbio. 
La frase che hai messo in neretto è solo una battuta


----------



## Higgins (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> molto utile questo scambio di idee, ti aiuta a non deragliare troppo


Novità?


----------



## tullio (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sto facendo alcune ricerche a casa ed ho trovato alcuni biglietti d'amore scritti dal un fidanzatino adolescenziale che lei conserva ancora gelosamente, cavolo, ogni giorno una scoperta.
> Non è che vive ancorata ad un passato ormai vecchio di 25 anni?


Vedi a finirla: sono cose vecchie mentre mi sembra che il problema sia un altro. Se non vuoi/puoi crederle, allora prendi un paio di giorni di tempo e la segui/spii/osservi/perquisisci... tutto di nascosto perchè se poi se ne accorge... questo devi fare /sempre se non riesci a fermarti) e non compulsare gli archivi di 25 anni fa...


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Nessuna novita'


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Nessuna novita'


Magari non ci sono e basta.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Magari fosse cosi' ma ho poche speranze.....nel frattempo ho fatto un giorno intero senza mangiare, lei ha capito che ho qualcosa di serio


----------



## lolapal (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Magari fosse cosi' ma ho poche speranze.....nel frattempo ho fatto un giorno intero senza mangiare, lei ha capito che ho qualcosa di serio


Ciao, scusa se entro così "a gamba tesa", ma mi dai l'impressione di un bambino che sta cercando di attirare l'attenzione... cerca di comportarti da persona matura e parla con tua moglie, seriamente e serenamente...
In bocca al lupo.

:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa se entro così "a gamba tesa", ma mi dai l'impressione di un bambino che sta cercando di attirare l'attenzione... cerca di comportarti da persona matura e parla con tua moglie, seriamente e serenamente...
> In bocca al lupo.
> 
> :smile:


Ciao lol :bacio:


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Parlare e' inutile, pero 'mi hai fatto pensare. Il fatto e' che non riesco a mangiare niente, non mi viene lo stimolo di mangiare. Per il resto cerco di essere gentile e sereno.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Parlare e' inutile, pero 'mi hai fatto pensare. Il fatto e' che non riesco a mangiare niente, non mi viene lo stimolo di mangiare. Per il resto cerco di essere gentile e sereno.


Ti capisco, mangiare è comunque importante.Coraggio


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Magari fosse cosi' ma ho poche speranze.....nel frattempo ho fatto un giorno intero senza mangiare, lei ha capito che ho qualcosa di serio


sempre sicuro che in fondo tu non lo speri che lei ti tradisca?  perchè il tuo comportamento è veramente allucinante


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre sicuro che in fondo tu non lo speri che lei ti tradisca?  perchè il tuo comportamento è veramente allucinante


Lo stavo quasi pensando anche io...


----------



## lolapal (1 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Parlare e' inutile, pero 'mi hai fatto pensare. Il fatto e' che non riesco a mangiare niente, non mi viene lo stimolo di mangiare. Per il resto cerco di essere gentile e sereno.


Perché è inutile parlare? :smile:


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Chissa' forse avete ragione probabilmente e' maturo il momento del distacco, dopo anni di problemi, nonostante le mie buone ragioni e sentimenti e me ne dovro' fare una ragione.
Nonostante i figli o proprio per loro.
Coerenza vorrebbe che tradimento o no dovrei restare in famiglia assumendo da anni la linea del restare solo per i figli.
Ma adesso i figli sono piu' grandi e la possibilita' del tradimento mi fa aprire gli occhi su me stesso.


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Su quanto ho trascurato i miei bisogni ed i sogni.


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Ci sono sviluppi, ora ho una mezza prova


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ci sono sviluppi, ora ho una mezza prova



Sarebbe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ci sono sviluppi, ora ho una mezza prova


un mezzo non fa un intero


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Diciamo che sono convinto al 100%. E adesso sono molto piu' sereno. Comunque avevo visto giusto


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono convinto al 100%. E adesso sono molto piu' sereno. Comunque avevo visto giusto



Ciao

cosa intendi fare ora?

È vero, il dubbio è una cosa terribile da sostenere ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono convinto al 100%. E adesso sono molto piu' sereno. Comunque avevo visto giusto


Sei più sereno perchè sei convinto di essere stato tradito? Il mondo è bello perchè è vario.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei più sereno perchè sei convinto di essere stato tradito? Il mondo è bello perchè è vario.



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 


fantastica ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Si sono piu' sereno ora non ho piu' l'incertezza e questa consapevolezza mi rafforza. 
Anche perche' la scoperta e' stata peggiore del previsto


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

E la botta l'ho avuta gia' da qualche giorno


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si sono piu' sereno ora non ho piu' l'incertezza e questa consapevolezza mi rafforza.
> Anche perche' la scoperta e' stata peggiore del previsto



Ciao

ok ... la prima parte si capisce ... 
la seconda meno. Ti va di spiegare?


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Cosa fare? Boh vedremo per il momento non le ho detto niente


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Mi piacerebbe spiegare ma preferisco non farlo in pubblico.
E' una vera prova anche se non utilizzabile ma a me e' servita.
Ora devo pensare ad una vita senza di lei


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe spiegare ma preferisco non farlo in pubblico.
> E' una vera prova anche se non utilizzabile ma a me e' servita.
> Ora devo pensare ad una vita senza di lei


ma dai non essere così catastrofico

non vuoi nemmeno pensarci su? Hai già deciso tutto? E domani andate in vacanza?


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

Il tradimento non e' il motivo della separazione ma la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Forse non andiamo, la mamma non sta bene, oppure ci sono altri motivi


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Il tradimento non e' il motivo della separazione ma la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Forse non andiamo, la mamma non sta bene, oppure ci sono altri motivi


guarda che allungare la vodka col cognac non fa bene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe spiegare ma preferisco non farlo in pubblico.
> E' una vera prova anche se non utilizzabile ma a me e' servita.
> Ora devo pensare ad una vita senza di lei



E dai però non si fa così... Adesso sono curiosa... Cos'hai scoperto?


----------



## disincantata (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei più sereno perchè sei convinto di essere stato tradito? Il mondo è bello perchè è vario.


Pensato anch'io. 

C'e' pero' chi paga x farsi maltrattare.


----------



## Tradito? (2 Luglio 2014)

@perplesso il mio comportamento non era allucinante, ma sapevo il fatto mio
E poi sono sereno perche' in poco tempo sono riuscito ad ottenere quello che volevo. Soli 4 giorni per togliermi il dubbio. Certo mi piacerebbe scoprire con chi, a questo punto temo piu' di uno nel tempo....

Dico questo perche' la reazione che ha avuto stasera la conosco da tanto tempo

Il fatto e' che se sto bene con te e mi rendi felice posso anche perdonare ma se sei una 'dio di stronza' nel senso che mi tratti male, ora che ne so i motivi, allora basta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Dico questo perche' la reazione che ha avuto stasera la conosco da tanto tempo


Spiega


----------



## Tradito? (3 Luglio 2014)

Si fa una bestia se io oso mettere in dubbio la sua integrita'morale.
Ma non esiste solo il tradimento sessuale


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si fa una bestia se io oso mettere in dubbio la sua integrita'morale.
> *Ma non esiste solo il tradimento sessuale*



Uffa...
o racconti tutto, oppure taci.
Trovo insopportabili le persone che accennano stimolando la curiosità degli altri.
Sei su un forum di persone che probabilmente in gran parte forse e con le dovute eccezioni condividono all'incirca la tua posizione (noti per caso una certa presa di distanze?) e motteggi anche tu invece che dialogare?:smile:
Credo che solo qui ti si possa aiutare senza paura di subire qualsiasi conseguenza, quindi non comprendo la tua reticenza.
Comunque, che cos'è il tradimento non sessuale per te?
Una che si innamora di un altro ma non se lo scopa?


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uffa...
> o racconti tutto, oppure taci.
> Trovo insopportabili le persone che accennano stimolando la curiosità degli altri.
> Sei su un forum di persone che probabilmente in gran parte forse e con le dovute eccezioni condividono all'incirca la tua posizione (noti per caso una certa presa di distanze?) e motteggi anche tu invece che dialogare?:smile:
> ...


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Uffa...
> ...


----------



## Tradito? (3 Luglio 2014)

Preferisco non parlare dei particolari in un luogo pubblico per vari motivi. 
Tradimento non sessuale vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, essenzialmente della fiducia e della buona fede.
Perche' non si puo' per caso tradire un amico?


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Preferisco non parlare dei particolari in un luogo pubblico per vari motivi.
> Tradimento non sessuale vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, essenzialmente della fiducia e della buona fede.
> *Perche' non si puo' per caso tradire un amico?*



Sì, ma non vieni a parlarne su questo forum.


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2014)

vabbe dai...starà cercando di capire cosa inventare da scrivere qui...


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> vabbe dai...starà cercando di capire cosa *inventare* da scrivere qui...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Preferisco non parlare dei particolari in un luogo pubblico per vari motivi.
> Tradimento non sessuale vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, essenzialmente della fiducia e della buona fede.
> Perche' non si puo' per caso tradire un amico?


secondo me stavi cercando un motivo per troncare la relazione: speravi in un tradimento, non ne hai trovato le prove, ti attacchi a qualcos'altro.
Non è una critica, eh? è quello che ho percepito dall'inizio leggendoti.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perche' forse anch'io  ho delle appendici che mi crescono sulla testa.
> Sposato da 10 anni con due figli, matrimonio turbolento liti e discussioni ma, da parte mia, ancora innamorato di mia moglie.
> L'altro giorno, dopo una discussione, lei doveva uscire a prendere i bimbi ma si e' avviata con grande anticipo.
> Prima di scendere ho notato, non visto, che prendeva alcuni fazzolettini imbevuti dalla confezione, li metteva in una bustina e poi in tasca.
> ...




Che rompicoglioni ...


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma prima o poi se ti innamori ci arrivi, se tradisci?
> ...


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Preferisco non parlare dei particolari *in un luogo pubblico per vari motivi. *
> Tradimento non sessuale vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, essenzialmente della fiducia e della buona fede.
> Perche' non si puo' per caso tradire un amico?



Secondo i punti di vista: si chiama "confessionale" e ci sarà un motivo...

Comunque, i forumisti sono notoriamente curiosi, quindi prendine atto e spiegaci...!
Poi, non usa neanche più lavare i panni sporchi in famiglia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Preferisco non parlare dei particolari in un luogo pubblico per vari motivi.
> Tradimento non sessuale vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, essenzialmente della fiducia e della buona fede.
> Perche' non si puo' per caso tradire un amico?


puoi apreire un 3d nel privè, lì leggono solo gli utenti iscritti. Se è quello il problema.


----------

